# Which is the Best Broadband Service in East Delhi ?



## akhil_jain103 (Mar 29, 2016)

1.fed up with Spectranet as they do not provide monthly bill (required for my company reimbursement)

pls tell me other company which provide good plans with good service+low dis connections !!

i live in Patparganj


----------



## kunnusingh (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't know about East Delhi but some service provider is Tikona, Nextra (I never use this both and one of company have a lot of bad reviews but don't know If they are good however most of company have a bad reviews but their service is excellent specially I find to many bad reviews on my ISP but their service is good and customer service is excellent)


----------

